# Pensacola Beach Pier CobiaTournament



## Yeadudeeee (Mar 5, 2011)

The Pensacola Beach Fishing Pier is holding a Cobia tournament this year. The entry fee is $10 per angler. It will start March 1, 2012 until June 2, 2012. You can register in the tackle shop at the pier. First shot rule is strictly applied. 
The prizes will be given as
First place receives 50% of entry fees 
Second Place receives 30% of entry fees
Third Place receives 20% of entry fees

All prizes will be awarded on June 3, 2012

If you have any questions or want more info call the pier at (850) 934-7200


----------



## GASeminole (Aug 15, 2011)

Forgive my ignorance, but what is the "First shot rule"?


----------



## SaltJunkie0226 (Jun 26, 2011)

First shot rule......Whoever see's the fish first yells "FIRST SHOT" and they get the 1st cast attempt at the fish.


----------



## GASeminole (Aug 15, 2011)

10-4.


----------



## Yeadudeeee (Mar 5, 2011)

bump up


----------



## Derbywinner (Jan 13, 2012)

yo G ill be out there tomorrow in the morning you gonna be there?


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

On Facebook it says $5,000 guaranteed first place!! Good luck to all!!!!


----------



## Yeadudeeee (Mar 5, 2011)

The Grand prize is $5000 for the biggest (most weight) fish. Second place fish will get 30% of all entry fees and Third place will get 20% of all entry fees. Starts March 1 and goes till June 2. Sign up at the Pensacola beach fishing pier tackle shop for only $10.00!!


----------



## Derbywinner (Jan 13, 2012)

I'm in!


----------



## Neki (Jun 29, 2011)

Are you freakin kidding me? So, is it 50% entry fee for 1st place or $5000? Must be some BP money to blow, because i know the pier wouldnt be puttin any of that up.


----------



## 1st mate on natural lite (Oct 11, 2011)

first shot rule is bs and ruined the peir cobia fishing


----------



## 1st mate on natural lite (Oct 11, 2011)

first shot rule suxs ruined cobia fishing on the pier


----------



## Neki (Jun 29, 2011)

Beg to differ!when its crowded it works. It will now be crowded. Before first shot on pcola pier,when it was elbow to elbow, a hailstorm of jigs pushed every fish out and around. IT SUCKED!


----------



## BlueH20Fisher (Mar 20, 2008)

First Shot does suck... if you suck at sight fishing...


----------



## Texas9 (Feb 1, 2012)

BlueH20Fisher said:


> First Shot does suck... if you suck at sight fishing...


Haha so true. Most of the people complaining about first shot are the people who can't see a fish in front of their nose.


----------



## 1st mate on natural lite (Oct 11, 2011)

it would work if idiots quit roaming the pier yelling first shot a shadows they they see no where near where there fishing plenty of fish were caught before the new rule was in place


----------

